# Vital Gear Drop away



## gnat7 (Dec 20, 2008)

*Vital Gear*

I just saw this at the NABA show I am having one sent to me I can't wait to try it seems like a sweet rest.


----------



## Nubbin' Bucky (Dec 31, 2009)

Have one on my Maxxis 31... Very happy with the function and performance so far..


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_upI assume you mean the Kazaway rest:
My farther shoots one it is a great rest, he got it after going to the top archer shop in so. Mass. where we live and everyone on staff there shoots it.
I use a Limbdriver but only because it seemed more Fob friendly the Kaz would be my second choice bar none.:thumbs_up


----------



## DeSprayFoam (Feb 15, 2010)

Have one on my 2007 BowTech Guardian and love it. I was worried about all the pieces when I first bought it (more stuff to break!) but it has worked flawlessly.


----------



## arrow1065 (Sep 19, 2009)

Have the pro vital drop on my AM35 work great. Looked at the magnetic version and was not sold on it, also could not find anyone who was using it.


----------



## The Phantom (Aug 13, 2007)

*I hate*

instant coffee!!!!!




Oldhoytman said:


> Has anyone other than myself tried this rest yet??? I put one on m 2004 Hoyt Vipertec and to me it's better than sliced bread and instant coffee, even better than MRE's


----------



## macomb mike (Nov 26, 2008)

I also have the Vital Drop, great rest.


----------



## alpine66 (Oct 9, 2009)

I also have the vital gear drop away, actually I have two one on my Alpine Ventura and Alpine Silverado It is a awsome rest


----------



## drdale (Jan 31, 2007)

I have had a vital drop away for about 2 years now and I think it is great. For a while they had a problem with the main spring breaking. That seems to be fixed now. You never have to even think about where the arrow is. It pops the arrow out when you hang the broadhead on a branch or bush but that is better bending something that will not flex. I hear they have a model now that uses magnets instead of springs. I have not heard much about that one. I don't see anything else that comes even close.


----------



## burda1021 (Sep 1, 2009)

the vital gear kazaway is one of the best drop rests in the business. love it and it is cheaper than most of the dropaways on the market. easy to use easy to set.


i love mine


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

I used one for several years and has real happy with it, not real sure why I switched.


----------

